# emerge wine-9999 schlaegt fehlt

## Linubie

emerge wine

Calculating dependencies... done!                             

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/wine-9999

 * wine_gecko-0.9.1.cab RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                           

 * GIT update -->                                                                                 

 *    repository:               git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git

fatal: Not a git repository: '/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/wine'                                

fatal: Not a git repository: '/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/wine'                                

 *                                                                                                

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-9999 failed.                                                         

 * Call stack:                                                                                    

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack                                         

 *             environment, line 2397:  Called git_src_unpack                                     

 *             environment, line 1786:  Called git_fetch                                          

 *             environment, line 1743:  Called die                                                

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                  

 *               ${EGIT_UPDATE_CMD} ${EGIT_OPTIONS} origin ${EGIT_BRANCH}:${EGIT_BRANCH} || die "${EGIT}: can't update from ${EGIT_REPO_URI}.";                                                       

 *  The die message:                                                                               

 *   git.eclass: can't update from git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git.

 *                                                                                                 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.              

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/build.log'.   

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/environment'.                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                 

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/wine-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/build.log'

Ich denke mal es liegt hier dran:

fatal: Not a git repository: '/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/wine'

Allerdings existiert das Verzeichnis:

 ls -la /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/wine

insgesamt 5

drwxr-sr-x  2 root portage  72 25. Apr 14:34 .

drwxr-sr-x 17 root portage 608 21. Okt 2008  ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root portage  62 25. Apr 14:34 config

Kann mit bitte wer helfen?

----------

## Max Steel

lösch das Verzeichnis einfach mal: rm -r /usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/wine

Dann sollte es gehen.

Oder installier die letzte unstable Version.

----------

## Linubie

Hat wunderbar geklappt mit dem Löschen, danke

----------

## JoHo42

Nur mal so eine dumme frage, was bedeutet 999?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

Die Version 9999 wird als Synonym für die aktuellsten SVN/CVS/etc.pp.-Trunk Versionen genutzt.

Das bedeutet "highly Experimental", denn es wird direkt das trunk-verzeichnis der Entwickler genutzt, um hier auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Dinge zu sein sollte man je nach Bedarf immer wieder remergen.

Warum 9999?

Nunja, man darf davon ausgehen das kein Programm die Majorversion 9999 erreichen oder sogar überschreiten wird. ^^

Meiner Meinung nach o.O

----------

